# 2009 IFBB New York Pro Wrapup!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

2009 IFBB New York Pro Wrapup! by John Romano Another IFBB New York Pro show is in the bag and, as is always customary in New York City, it was a freak show to remember. However, as far as freak shows go, this was not the end-all to end-all. Prior to the show, on paper, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

